# My first Red Ruby CRS babies



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

I saw two Red Ruby CRS Babies today. One has a white band on the eyes and not white bands on the body (not in this video) and one has one or two white bands on the body.

I did not expect this since my hybrids are not ready to breed. All I have is one male Red Ruby and a few Female normal CRS.






Thanks for watching.


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

Congrats! That's fantastic, and on a side note... Nice video quality


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks, the video could be better but my camera does not do close up shots very well.

I asked my wife to have a look at the Red Ruby King Kong shrimps today. She joked I don't have any fish in the tank.



Durogity said:


> Congrats! That's fantastic, and on a side note... Nice video quality


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

Haha, nice, my wife normally doesn't get it either, but if babies are involved she's all over it lol


----------

